# Computer problem - Echowell 11W key stuck



## Anarchi (Jan 16, 2010)

I have an Echowell 11W bike computer and about once a week it gets a Key Stuck error.

According to the hard-to-understand manual, it means that the Touch-key on the front (below the screen) is being held by your finger. But my finger is no where near it. Apparently it supposed to recover back to the main screen after you let go... but it doesn't. It just says "KEY" forever unless I Hard Reset it (But that means I lose all the settings, Odometer, etc..). ps. the clear plastic sticker has already been removed.

Here's a picture of the error, and the confusing manual :


----------

